# Poligoniális kerekesztalnál a tanárok



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 11)

Még ázva tüntetés Miskolcon
_MTI Fotó: Vajda János_

Azt írja a Budapest Beacon, hogy a tanárok megorroltak a Pedagógusok Demokratikus Szakszervezetére (PDSZ), amiért leültek kerekeasztalozni a kormányzattal. S ezen akár értetlenkedhetnénk is. Akár teljes beleéléssel is. A részvételen, illetve a rosszalláson egyaránt. Az utóbbin különben éppen azért, mert az előbbi, a PDSZ részvétele aligha kelthetett volna meglepetést.

Függetlenül attól a közelmúltban tett páva-vargabetűtől, amelynek egyik lépéseként a kerekasztal bojkottjára szólított fel ugyanaz a szakszervezet, amelyik egy héttel korábban még a kerekasztal összehívását sürgette. Mendrey László, a szakszervezet elnöke tehát tulajdonképpen nem tett mást, mint visszatért a miskolci bőrigázás előtti elgondoláshoz. Függetlenül attól, hogy „természetesen” megmagyarázta a visszatérést azzal, hogy ki akart ő rohanni a tárgyalásról, mint Zrinyi a várból, de nem tehette. Mert az a fránya kormányzat mindenre nyitott volt. S így mégis hogy vette volna ki magát, ha ragaszkodik a korábbi állásfoglalásához. A nagy magyarázkodásban elfeledkezve kissé arról, hogy nyitottnak lenni és kötelezettséget vállalni nem egészen ugyanaz. Márpedig a nagy hurráoptimista vigyorgások mögül mintha alig lett volna szó a kormányzati kötelezettségvállalásokról. Különösen a személyi felelősséggel pántlikázott, számon kérhető formában. Aki ilyesmit várt volna el Balogtól, az naiv, vagy lejárt pirulákkal van tele nála otthon a kódfiók.

A kerekasztal aligha több annál, amit a PDSZ elnöke arról állított: „cinikus színjáték”. Csak hát ugyebár ez az állítás önleleplezővé is vált. Azzal, hogy a szakszervezeti vezetők egyik elment oda statisztálni. Nem először a Balog Zoltán miniszterségével büszkélkedő kormányzat történetében. Miközben a 2013-as pávatáncon kívül emlékezhetünk arra is, hogy már 2012-ben is inkább kérdések, mint válaszok maradtak a PDSZ megnyilvánulását követően. Amikor tehát rosszallná valaki a PDSZ színeváltozásait és szerepjátékát, az nyugodtan emlékezzen vissza a valamikori SzOT szerepére az akkori pártállami kormányzatban. Fiatalabbaknak házi feladat: utána olvasni. Az üzemi sokszögeknek. Egyebek mellett.

Azért, hogy ne lepődjenek meg a miskolci iskolaigazgató tárgyalhatnékján sem. Mert a tiltakozást kirobbantó Herman Ottó Gimnázium igazgatóját, Madarász Pétert ugyancsak ott találhatták a részt vevők a Köznevelési Kerekasztal alakuló ülésén. Biztos azért, hogy Mendrey ne féljen olyan nagyon a tárgyalások alatt. Tányleg mint a „régi szép időkben”. Megjelent az igazgató, a szakszervezet és a párt. Aztán jól megbeszélték a megbeszélni valóikat. Majd sikeresnek tekintették a kerekasztalt. Nagyjából azon az alapon, hogy a Klebelsberg Intézményfenntartó Központ (Klik) megszűnt érinthetetlen lenni. Holott, ahogy korábban már megfogalmaztam: „A közoktatás centralizáltságának megvalósításban ugyanis már eljátszotta a szükséges szerepet”. Tehát, megszüntetése is indifferens lenne. A kipróbált kádereket egy államtitkársági, minőségi főosztály is fel tudja szívni. A Klik hatáskörével egyetemben. Esetleg megúszva legalább egy részét a tartozásoknak.

A köznevelés tanárok feje feletti alkuját illetően legfeljebb egy részt vevőt hiányolhatnánk. A Pedagógusok Szakszervezetet (PSZ). Akik tényleg nem vettek részt a kerekasztal körüli négyszögletes kártyaosztásban. Így Gallóné már-már cáfolni látszana azt a róla korábban kialakult képet, hogy tulajdonképpen csak egy középgyalog a hatalmi fricskaosztásban. Azonban ezt a cáfolati látszatot érdemes talán azzal súlyozni, hogy neki egy másik csatornán kellett részt vennie a kormányzattal zajló tárgyalásokban. A Pedagógusok Sztrájkbizottságának keretében. Elvégre milyen ronda dolog is lenne, hogy miközben az egyik szakszervezeti vezető melegen tartja a piszkavasat az egyik tárgyaláson, addig egy másik tárgyalás tárgysorozatát kiengednék a kezükből. Természetes tehát, hogy amíg az egyik megbeszélés miatt a PDSZ vezetője magyarázkodik, addig a PSZ vezetője a másik tárgyaló-klubban vághat meglepett fejet.

Elébe menve annak a csúfságnak, hogy a végén még a tanárok maguk kezdenek valamit a kialakult helyzettel. Netán a szertehúzó érdekképviselőket elzavarva egy egységes, még a végén programalkotásra, és nem csak kiáltványozásra képes szerveződéssé válnak.

*Andrew_s*


----------

